# Orthopedic Surgeon - St James



## kmelvin (28 Sep 2006)

Hi, has anyone any experiences with the Consultant Orthopedic Surgeons in St James Hospital? Could you recommend one?

Many thanks

Karl


----------



## RainyDay (1 Oct 2006)

Talk to your GP - he/she should be able to give you good advice about consultants specialities and reputation.


----------



## kmelvin (2 Oct 2006)

Hi, 

I've been referred a few times (by several GP's) to different consultants - each one was a joke - took my money and had no interest in helping me.

I would like the opinion of people with back problems who have actually had positive experiences with the consultants (preferably in James Hospital).

Many thanks


----------



## Petal (3 Oct 2006)

Hi there, I'm afraid I can't recommend one either. I've seen three (St.Vincent's, Mater and Beaumont) and all were rubbish. That's a few years back now. I gave up on conventional medicine after that! What's your problem kmelvin, maybe we could suggest something alternative to help with your problem?


----------



## lorna (3 Oct 2006)

my dad, who has just turned 62 has had a terrible year of back trouble.  local doctor said it is mostly wear and tear as he is a farmer and that involves heavy work and driving tractors and jeeps through rough fields which hasn't helped.  but anyway he fills up on solphadeine tablets daily to ease the pain.  he has private healthcare with vhi and so went for an MRI scan in Galway recently which showed nothing irregular.  he seen some fella in tullamore as well and this doc has referred him to another specialist in Blackrock Clinic.  We have been to see this guy 180 euros for a chat and quick examination (20 mins).  anyway my dad is having day surgery in blackrock this friday (6th).  they are treating the nerve endings which to be honest is hard to follow what is happening.  i will post here once i see if this works as he has tried most other things and let you know the consultants name.  this consultant is also based at st james too.  i will let you know the costs involved too when everything is sorted out.


----------



## coinfused (3 Oct 2006)

Sorry I don't have good news news for you but I've been to 2 consultants for my back and found both were arrogant, impersonal and seemed to be guessing what the problem was. Neither did anything whatsoever to ease my pain. Best thing I ever did, (following a conversation with a family member who wondered why professional footballers could be back on the pitch after 6 months with similar conditions) was attend an (IICP registered) physio privately. Had done 2 courses of physio in hospital already and it was useless so i didn't have much faith but she got got me back on my feet within weeks after a year of not being able to walk more than 10 feet without severe pain. She's not Dublin-based but I can pm you more info if you like


----------



## lorna (3 Oct 2006)

thanks coinfused.  i will wait and see how dad's operation goes this friday and if he is still no better after this then i will certainly be asking you about the physio you used.  my dad lives in longford so suits fine if its not dublin !


----------



## kmelvin (4 Oct 2006)

Thanks for all your help guys.

I hope your dad's op goes well.

I've had back problems (bulging disks and osteoarthritis) for about 4 years now. Spent thousands on GPs, consultants, chiropractor, massage, 
accupuncture, etc over the years and none have really helped. The problem doesn't appear to be serious enough to merit an op but its serious enough to cause me a lot of pain.

I'm been taking anti-flam drugs for years and they're fairly useless now.

Wanted to try a consultant someone could recommend but they all appear to be a useless bunch. 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Petal (5 Oct 2006)

I used to be in terrible pain. Spasms, sciatia, couldn't sit, stand anything. Horrible! I had two MRIs, a bone scan..... neverending physiotherapy, acupuncture, saw 3 consultants and the lot. The best they could do for me was suggest an epidural and going to a pain clinic.... That's when I decided conventional wasn't doing it for me and went down a very alternative route which helped a good deal. These days I only have the odd twich here and there and I'm with an australian chiropractor who uses kinesiology, which is brilliant and I'm with an Amatsu practitioner and between the two of them I am a happy camper. But I don't have a bulging disk as such, I have degeneration in a disk, so I guess you're buldge would be way more aggravating than my condition. But I thought you might want to look into this:   It's a world-renowned institute in Germany that uses the most modern technologies for micro-surgery. I got on to  them when I was really bad and sent them all my x-rays and MRIs per post and they gave me a first diagnosis bases on that. The rang me and were incredibly nice and helpful. They said they could operate and gave me some options, but in the end I decided against it (it also isn't very cheap but what's money when you feel c***) as I still had hope to get better without, which thankfully happened, but it took me a good 5 years...


----------



## lorna (6 Oct 2006)

my dad spent half a day at blackrock clinic today with Dr Connail McCrory (a Pain Specialist) - apparently one of the best in the country ?!.
well my dad had a rough day as they did some invasive prodding about with no anastethic ! as this is the only way to pinpoint the areas of pain to treat.  they found 5 injuries.  the pain was so bad during this that they had to give him oxygen and continually take his blood pressure.  he has to go back in one month to have these 5 injuries treated under anastethic this time ! but my father is positive they are going to succeed.  i hope he is right !


----------



## nithuaa3 (17 Oct 2006)

Hey there
Am hearing your frustration and have been there etc.
Car accident just over 18 months ago. Back trouble since. Been to Blackrock, Beaumont to see specialists. Record was an 8 minute consultation & a "keep doing what you're doing" advice! 
Decided as I want to play sport again to make appointment with Dr Pat O'Neill in Eccles Street. Cost me but within 2 wks I have the diagnosis & had MRI scan done. Turns out I have degenerative disc trouble & soft musclular injuries that should hopefully heal. Fingers crossed.
I don't know about you lot but I was distraught after the emotional investment put into going to guys who simply didn't care. Dr O'Neill was polite , gave me his time & buckets full of empathy as well as the interest to see me better! A gem amongst consultants I must say.
Hope this helps
Aed


----------



## kmelvin (17 Oct 2006)

Hi, thanks for your advice.

Do you need a referral to see Dr O'Neill?

How much does he charge per visit?

What exactly did he advise for you to do with a degenerative disk? Other than operate - I find it hard for any doctor to really help anyone with our condition (i.e. damaged disks). 

Thanks again

Karl


----------

